

Ask HN: What accounting appz do you use? - marcamillion

Small business, future web app company...what do you guys use to track all accounting?
======
rlpb
All I do is maintain a general ledger. Everything else I need falls out of
this data. I use gnucash.

------
apowell
Quickbooks. Best feature: my accountant knows it.

------
jjudge
xero.com

